# Boys DA 2019-2020 Schedule



## RedDevilDad (Aug 2, 2019)

Just FYI: 
The U15s and older schedules for season and cup have posted. 
http://www.ussoccerda.com/sam/standings/regevent/index.php?containerId=MTE1ODQ4MjA=&partialGames=1

I haven't seen anything regarding the U13s and U14s.


----------



## full90 (Aug 2, 2019)

Can someone explain what the difference is between the cup games and the regular season games?


----------



## RedDevilDad (Aug 2, 2019)

All Schedules have posted.  Use the filter and download feature to see them.  Not assigned to the teams yet but can see preliminary.


----------

